# Canon's new 24-70 2.8L II ship date



## MARKOE PHOTOE (May 10, 2012)

Does anyone have an update on the possible ship date for the new 24-70?


----------



## Ryanide (May 11, 2012)

I was at Samy's Camera Los Angeles today (5/9) and the canon rep there said that he has heard it may be by the end of June. But, I've read other places they are expecting it sometime in July. He did say that he has seen prints and it is a really sharp lens and the reason for the $900 price increase has to do with the cost of the materials and special lens elements.... (ok!?)

Either way, I can't wait.


----------



## squarebox (May 11, 2012)

This was buried in another thread, but the release date in Japan is "Middle of July" after the 1dx release.


----------



## Axilrod (May 11, 2012)

Damnit I really want to get my hands on this lens, from the little bits i've heard here and there it's pretty damn amazing.


----------



## squarebox (May 11, 2012)

yup... was hoping to use this at two of my friend's weddings this year... but no dice.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 12, 2012)

squarebox said:


> This was buried in another thread, but the release date in Japan is "Middle of July" after the 1dx release.



The important question for me is not when it's released, but when enough is produced to that pre-orders are filled and the price begins to drop. I don't see Canon getting away with this price tag for long due to the Tamron 24-70/2.8 with vc - of course the Canon will be better, but that won't justify 2x the Tamron price tag. I hope the Canon 24-70/2.8 will see a $500 price drop sooner or later.


----------



## benlanghorne (May 13, 2012)

This lens does look really good. Expensive, but if it performs as well as it's rumoured to, then it's worth every penny.


----------



## moreorless (May 13, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> squarebox said:
> 
> 
> > This was buried in another thread, but the release date in Japan is "Middle of July" after the 1dx release.
> ...



Thats obviously in the eye of the beholder but it does seem that Canon will be giving up part of the market here, perhaps the mk1 24-70 will be kept in production?


----------



## Radiating (May 14, 2012)

Ryanide said:


> I was at Samy's Camera Los Angeles today (5/9) and the canon rep there said that he has heard it may be by the end of June. But, I've read other places they are expecting it sometime in July. He did say that he has seen prints and it is a really sharp lens and the reason for the $900 price increase has to do with the cost of the materials and special lens elements.... (ok!?)
> 
> Either way, I can't wait.



Actually the reason for the $900 price increase is that Canon prices their products fairly consistently in Yen. The new lens costs the exact same as the old lens did in yen (adjusted for inflation) down to a few tenths of a percent. The $900 is the effect of the exchange rate. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## squarebox (Jun 14, 2012)

moreorless said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > squarebox said:
> ...



The mk1 was already discontinued. Are you suggesting Canon might bring it back to compete against teh tamron? 

The tamron has alot of issues supposedly, and while better than the mk1 it shouldn't compare to the mk2. 

My feeling on the mk2 is that it will probably end up being like the 70-200mk2 and not really drop in price.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 15, 2012)

Did you see in the UK some stores offer the 5D Mark III with the 24-70L II as a kit lens? Cool!


----------



## t.linn (Jun 15, 2012)

squarebox said:


> My feeling on the mk2 is that it will probably end up being like the 70-200mk2 and not really drop in price.



+1 (although there may be a rebate available for it fairly soon after it is widely available)


----------



## Chewngum (Jun 15, 2012)

squarebox said:


> The tamron has alot of issues supposedly, and while better than the mk1 it shouldn't compare to the mk2.
> 
> My feeling on the mk2 is that it will probably end up being like the 70-200mk2 and not really drop in price.



I've used/owned the Tamron 24-70 and a good copy can bea the mk1 is most ways, problem is the requirement of getting a good copy. In Australia the 70-200 mkII started at about $3500 and is now less than $2700, it can be bought for about $2000 through grey retailers. So Yes the Canon mkII will drop in price no doubt, you guys in the US had it too good for too long. F2.8 zooms can't replace primes for me even if the sharpness is there. Its simply too slow for enough DOF control. The 24-105L is a much better all around package, and when paired with a couple of reasonable primes would make a way better kit for the same price as the 24-70mkII. Whats canon's obsession currently with F2.8 lenses(especially primes) it sort of defeats the purpose of a lens being FL limited if there is little gain in other areas. The faster EF primes need some serious attention. IMHO Canon should buy Samyang and just put an AF motor in their lenses and then sell them for 3-5x the price, I'd buy the whole range if they did that.


----------



## infared (Jun 16, 2012)

I need this lens NOW! I sold my 24-105mm 2 weeks before the original ship date to finance this expensive monster and was left holding the empty, proverbial kit lens bag....arrrrggggghhhh!!!!! LOL! I am dying to fill the void in my kit...but it sounds like it will be later rather than sooner..hell...I even switched out my MKII for a MKIII in the wait zone and still not kit lens!!!! C'Mon Canon...come thru with this beauty sooooooooooooooon!.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 16, 2012)

I didn't really "need" it, but I thought how cool it would have been had I a 1D X at the OHSAA State track meet in Ohio on June 2. I shot it with a 1D Mark IV but I just kept wondering


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 16, 2012)

My hope is that it will ship first or second week of July.


----------



## OneStar (Jun 17, 2012)

I am a life-long Canon owner/user but I'm getting pissed. I think they are abusing brand loyalty. I ordered this lens in March and the expected release date was April 17. Still no lens and now "perhaps" maybe July sometime. Canon is announcing many products then not delivering. I think it is to keep buyers from going to other brands...just keep us on the hook. It seems like a regular pattern. I wanted this lens for a special project beginning July 1 and now I am stuck (even bought a 5D mkIII for this purpose thinking it would make a winderful combination). I'm not a happy Canon user!


----------



## squarebox (Jun 19, 2012)

It's still showing up on the Canon Japan site as coming in the first 10 days of July.


----------



## Maxis Gamez (Jun 20, 2012)

The quality and expense of this lens is probably due to the high resolution/mega pixels camera we hope Canon will release soon. You need some serious glass quality to take advantage of cameras like the D800.

I can't wait to get mine tho!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 20, 2012)

Maxis Gamez said:


> The quality and expense of this lens is probably due to the high resolution/mega pixels camera we hope Canon will release soon. You need some serious glass quality to take advantage of cameras like the D800.



I agree this is Canon's future perspective. But right now, is your statement valid the other way around, too? Like you don't need the 24-70ii if you're happy with 21/22mp, esp. if corner sharpness is not the primary concern? I just asked this for weddings, and probably will get the Tamron 24-70 instead: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7479.0


----------



## Maxis Gamez (Jun 20, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Maxis Gamez said:
> 
> 
> > The quality and expense of this lens is probably due to the high resolution/mega pixels camera we hope Canon will release soon. You need some serious glass quality to take advantage of cameras like the D800.
> ...



Yeap! I agree with you. The Tamron should be enough for 22mp!


----------



## Dylan (Jun 22, 2012)

I bought a 5D3 and have the new 24-70 on pre-order (sold my version 1 many months ago). If you go to http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff and compare Nikon FF lenses with Canon, pretty much EVERY single Nikon lens is sharper than Canon. I got frustrated when I was like ok, no WAY the 85 1.2 is worse then the Nikon in terms of sharpness, but it's not so. I understand that there's more to look at in terms of build quality/CA/Bokeh/Vignette, but I wanted to see the MTF charts. It looks like the Canon 24 1.4/35 1.4/50 1.2-1.4/85 1.2, e.c.t, lack in terms of resolving more detail than Nikon. I really hope this new version is better than Nikon's 24-70, considering the cost. I'm well aware that Canon has arguably the best 70-200, but was more focused on the other medium range primes.


----------



## elflord (Jun 22, 2012)

Dylan said:


> I bought a 5D3 and have the new 24-70 on pre-order (sold my version 1 many months ago). If you go to http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff and compare Nikon FF lenses with Canon, pretty much EVERY single Nikon lens is sharper than Canon.



How do you compare them ? The authors of the website, photozone repeatedly state that results from different sensors are not comparable. (edit: and the results from the same lens on different sensors are substantially different). 

According to this: http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/01/the-great-50mm-shootout the Canon does OK at 50mm.


----------



## Dylan (Jun 22, 2012)

Oops  (Thanks for enlightening me)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 24, 2012)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Does anyone have an update on the possible ship date for the new 24-70?



Arrrr my god could I have ever used this lens today. 
Forget how horrific tamron 28-75 corners are on FF anywhere near wide open. 
Dang what a shoot to have not had it available.


----------



## ramon123 (Jun 25, 2012)

Why has there been such a delay on the 24-70 2.8L II? I'd love to add this lens to my kit.


----------



## squarebox (Jun 26, 2012)

Yup, I'm getting the before Christmas jitters. Even went as far to go check up at my local camera store where i have my pre-order to see if they heard anything. Only info they were able to give me was the price 195,000 JPY. Even went ahead and ordered a Hoya Zeta filter and Tamron lens cap for the new lens when it comes in, hopefully next week (Canon Japan's site still says first 10 days of July).


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 26, 2012)

Radiating said:


> Ryanide said:
> 
> 
> > I was at Samy's Camera Los Angeles today (5/9) and the canon rep there said that he has heard it may be by the end of June. But, I've read other places they are expecting it sometime in July. He did say that he has seen prints and it is a really sharp lens and the reason for the $900 price increase has to do with the cost of the materials and special lens elements.... (ok!?)
> ...



International companies don't often play currency games like that. Especially 'down to a few tents of a percent' - that's ridiculous. They will keep this price for years and currency fluctuates all the time, especially now with the Yen carry trade. As for inflation - what inflation? CPI, core CPI? There isn't a single 'inflation', as inflation & deflation change individually for every item in an economy, and the statistical aggregate that is announced doesn't actually correspond for any particular product. 

Really ... Canon has employees all over the world, all the sales reps, the repair centers, regional offices, R&D and manufacturing. Money is fungible and they have to pay out a lot of bucks, so that money you pay in bucks for your lens doesn't necessarily ever see Japanese shores. 

I work in a similar industry, and trust me the price setting marketing team is not calculating currency or inflation. They raised the price because they can - or they think they can (you never know until you start selling it and seeing the numbers).


----------



## motorhead (Jun 26, 2012)

My local camera shop expects to see the 24-70 mk2 any day, but in kits with bodies that they will then split.


----------



## Luke (Jun 26, 2012)

motorhead said:


> My local camera shop expects to see the 24-70 mk2 any day, but in kits with bodies that they will then split.



Interesting.. I have a preorder set up, but if white boxes end up available, I'd definitely prefer one!


----------



## photogaz (Jun 26, 2012)

motorhead said:


> My local camera shop expects to see the 24-70 mk2 any day, but in kits with bodies that they will then split.



I didn't realise there was a 24-70 II kit


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 26, 2012)

photogaz said:


> motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > My local camera shop expects to see the 24-70 mk2 any day, but in kits with bodies that they will then split.
> ...



Me either.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 26, 2012)

motorhead said:


> My local camera shop expects to see the 24-70 mk2 any day, but in kits with bodies that they will then split.



Kit bundled with what? The 5d3 or the 1dx?


----------



## zim (Jun 26, 2012)

My understanding is that all ‘kit’ lenses will have IS. Also definition of kit for me is a way to discount the lens which I doubt Canon would want to do with that lens for some time!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 26, 2012)

zim said:


> My understanding is that all ‘kit’ lenses will have IS. Also definition of kit for me is a way to discount the lens which I doubt Canon would want to do with that lens for some time!



It's correct that is would be strange for Canon with their stellar IS tech to release a "kit" without it. However, since many people (including me) figure the 5d3 is overpriced in comparison to the competition and its predecessor, official body-lens combinations with a healthy discount could be a way for Canon to make the 5d3 more affordable while saving face and not discounting the core camera body after so little time.


----------



## gmrza (Jun 27, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding is that all ‘kit’ lenses will have IS. Also definition of kit for me is a way to discount the lens which I doubt Canon would want to do with that lens for some time!
> ...



There is a kit consisting of the 5D3 and 24-70mm f/2.8L II on its way. Depending where you are in the world, it looks like this kit will retail for just under or a bit over $6000. My wife is waiting for the kit to come out as she wants both the 5DIII and 24-70 II.
I think the kit makes sense, as there is a lot of interest in the 24-70 II. I know it is a subject for debate, but you will find that a lot of people have the view that a 24-70mm f/2.8 lens does not really need IS. One of its main use cases is for events, where shutter speeds of 1/80s or faster usually need to be maintained in order to prevent motion blur. On a full frame body, which is what the lens is targeted at, IS becomes somewhat academic. I think you could argue for IS on a crop frame body - especially the 7D - but the cost of adding IS to this lens would probably turn it into a sales flop.

I think you will find that a lot of people who bought the 5DII kit with the 24-105 f/4L will buy the 5DIII kit with the 24-70mm f/2.8L II.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 27, 2012)

if the shorty forty is an entree for what this lens is going to be like then I cant wait to get my hands on one

but 

what if its not really any better than the shorty?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 27, 2012)

gmrza said:


> There is a kit consisting of the 5D3 and 24-70mm f/2.8L II on its way. Depending where you are in the world, it looks like this kit will retail for just under or a bit over $6000.



Ugh, sounds like there wasn't any "kit" discount involved at all?!? ... but doesn't matter to me since it's way out of the price range I'm willing to pay for the 5d3 and a non-stabilized zoom, I'll grab the 5d2 + Tamron 24-70 for way less than half of that :-o ... but of course the 5d3+24-70ii should be great combination for event shooting.


----------



## Dianoda (Jun 27, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> if the shorty forty is an entree for what this lens is going to be like then I cant wait to get my hands on one
> 
> but
> 
> what if its not really any better than the shorty?



Then maybe Canon will wise up and sell it for $200?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 27, 2012)

gmrza said:


> There is a kit consisting of the 5D3 and 24-70mm f/2.8L II on its way. Depending where you are in the world, it looks like this kit will retail for just under or a bit over $6000. My wife is waiting for the kit to come out as she wants both the 5DIII and 24-70 II.



http://www.leedervillecameras.com.au/CatalogueRetrieve.aspx?ProductID=3396216&A=SearchResult&SearchID=5027327&ObjectID=3396216&ObjectType=27

here you go

1 buck under


----------



## gmrza (Jun 27, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> http://www.leedervillecameras.com.au/CatalogueRetrieve.aspx?ProductID=3396216&A=SearchResult&SearchID=5027327&ObjectID=3396216&ObjectType=27
> 
> here you go
> 
> 1 buck under



*EFG* That is what I based my "just under" comment on. I guess in the USA, it should be available for a bit less.

It looks like the "kit discount" is of the order of $300 or so, depending where you buy. Not enough to motivate you to get the kit if you weren't already planning to buy both the body and the lens.


----------



## jeffabbyben (Jun 27, 2012)

I am so bummed. I just read that the lens is 82 mm. None of my landscape filters will fit. why did they do that :'(


----------



## liberace (Jun 27, 2012)

gmrza said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.leedervillecameras.com.au/CatalogueRetrieve.aspx?ProductID=3396216&A=SearchResult&SearchID=5027327&ObjectID=3396216&ObjectType=27
> ...



I have that very kit pre-ordered from there. Can't wait. Haven't asked recently as to when it will arrive, but was told early July a few months ago...


----------



## squarebox (Jun 27, 2012)

Is that an official Canon kit or is that just a kit that one particular camera store is doing?


----------



## liberace (Jun 27, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Is that an official Canon kit or is that just a kit that one particular camera store is doing?



Most other Australian Canon authorised retailers have it listed, so I would think it's offical - at least for that market. Can't confirm 100% though, at least not until it arrives


----------



## Radiating (Jun 27, 2012)

jeffabbyben said:


> I am so bummed. I just read that the lens is 82 mm. None of my landscape filters will fit. why did they do that :'(



Your response is the definition of a nitpick. If you look at the MTF graph at the tele end this lens has performance that is nearly identical if not better than the 100mm f/2.8 IS Macro, both wide open and stopped down, with the wide end only trailing slightly.

The 100mm f/2.8 IS Macro is one of the sharpest lenses ever made. It has around 60% more resolution than the 24-70mm Mark I. The Mark II on the telephoto end should be as sharp in the extreme corners as the mark I is at the center.

And you're complaining about a filter size... The lens is an amazing acheivement. If it bothers you so much stick with the mark I version. A fast zoom lens with the image quality of the 24-70mm F/2.8 Mark II is the stuff of myths and legends.


----------



## kobeson (Jun 27, 2012)

Radiating said:


> Seriously people like you make me furious beyond all reason. If you look at the MTF graph at the tele end this lens has performance that is nearly identical if not better than the 100mm f/2.8 IS Macro, with the wide end only trailing slightly.
> 
> The 100mm f/2.8 IS Macro is one of the sharpest lenses ever made. It has around 60% more resolution than the 24-70mm Mark I. SIXTY PERCENT. The Mark II on the telephoto end should be as sharp in the extreme corners as the mark I was at the god damned center.



Can somebody plz point me in the direction of the MTF charts? I saw them a while back, but can't find them again. 

Can't wait for this lens!!!


----------



## squarebox (Jun 27, 2012)

liberace said:


> squarebox said:
> 
> 
> > Is that an official Canon kit or is that just a kit that one particular camera store is doing?
> ...



Ok thanks for the update. Just called my camera store here in Japan that i have my 24-70 pre-order with, and they said they knew nothing of a kit. 

Japan is a little weird, typically you get a a small discount off the price and a longer warranty if you pre-order camera gear.


----------



## squarebox (Jun 27, 2012)

from http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_24_70mm_f_2_8l_ii_usm


----------



## Radiating (Jun 27, 2012)

kobeson said:


> Radiating said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously people like you make me furious beyond all reason. If you look at the MTF graph at the tele end this lens has performance that is nearly identical if not better than the 100mm f/2.8 IS Macro, with the wide end only trailing slightly.
> ...



They're on Canon's website, here's a comparison I did of the MTF though between the 24-70mm II at the tele end and the 100mm macro. "better" means that the 24-70mm II is better, and worse means it's worse:

parallel to central axis: (overall: slightly worse center, slightly better corners)

10 LP/MM:

Wide Open: 0-15: equal 15-21: 10% better
Stopped Down: 0-15: equal 15-21: 2% worse

30 LP/MM:

Wide Open: 0-12: 10% worse 12-20: 10% better 
Stopped Down: 0-12: equal 15-21: 14% worse


perpendicular to central axis: (overall: slightly better center, slightly worse corners, )

10 LP/MM:

Wide Open: 0-5: equal 5-20: 7% worse
Stopped Down: 0-15: equal 15-21: 2% better

30 LP/MM:

Wide Open: equal
Stopped Down: 0-5: 5% better 5-15: equal 15-21: 5% worse


Overall it seems dead even to the 100mm macro, in some areas it's better in some worse but it evens out.


----------



## kobeson (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks like one amazing zoom lens, can't wait for the reviews!!

Had my eyes on a 16-35 and then a 35L, but have decided to wait for this baby to come out and will see if I lack aperture or UWA once I've spent some time with it. Have never used any of the 24-x lenses, glad I waited for the best one!

I looked at the 70-200 II MTF's and the 24-70 II charts are even better - looks amazing for a zoom!! I have the 100L, and yes it's incredibly sharp!


----------



## Secretariat (Jun 27, 2012)

Would anyone know when the 24-70 F2.8L MKII lens shall be released?
Thanks.


----------



## jeffabbyben (Jun 27, 2012)

@Radiating-Guess it did sound a little whiney about the filter thing but it was really just kind of an observation/question. I was surprised to see the larger lens diameter. I don't understand optics enough and can't figure out why if a 77mm lens will allow the light to fill an entire full frame sensor in the 24-70mm focal length, why increase the diameter? 

By the way, "People like you make me furious beyond all reason". You really really need to chill?

Have a great day ;D


----------



## squarebox (Jun 27, 2012)

jeffabbyben said:


> @Radiating-Guess it did sound a little whiney about the filter thing but it was really just kind of an observation/question. I was surprised to see the larger lens diameter. I don't understand optics enough and can't figure out why if a 77mm lens will allow the light to fill an entire full frame sensor in the 24-70mm focal length, why increase the diameter?
> 
> By the way, "People like you make me furious beyond all reason". You really really need to chill?
> 
> Have a great day ;D



I will answer with a question along the same lines of thinking...

Why do you need to have a lens bigger than 58mm then? Cause that will fill the frame as well (on my 50mm 1.4) 

I'm sure it has to do with optics and light refraction.


----------



## Zlatko (Jun 27, 2012)

Radiating said:


> Overall it seems dead even to the 100mm macro, in some areas it's better in some worse but it evens out.


That is fantastic! The filter size has never bothered me on any lens; it is what it is.


----------



## sheedoe (Jul 1, 2012)

Came across this seller on eBay who claims the item will be released on July 20th.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-sale-Canon-EF-24-70mm-f-2-8L-II-USM-release-20th-July-2012-/320930959733?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item4ab8f9d175


----------



## kobeson (Jul 1, 2012)

sheedoe said:


> Came across this seller on eBay who claims the item will be released on July 20th.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-sale-Canon-EF-24-70mm-f-2-8L-II-USM-release-20th-July-2012-/320930959733?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item4ab8f9d175



Wow, what a bargain price!!...


----------



## squarebox (Jul 1, 2012)

kobeson said:


> sheedoe said:
> 
> 
> > Came across this seller on eBay who claims the item will be released on July 20th.
> ...



Apparantly, it's a store in Japan selling it. In Japan this lens MSRP is about $2750 USD. If you pre-order it though, it's about $2450 (Tax Included). So it's about on par for what you'd pay in the states if you had to pay tax.


----------



## faz (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi I am new to this forum I want to ask you let say if I buy 24-70 II lens and I am using Canon T4i what will be the Pros & Cons ? Please advice


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 2, 2012)

faz said:


> Hi I am new to this forum I want to ask you let say if I buy 24-70 II lens and I am using Canon T4i what will be the Pros & Cons ? Please advice



The pros are that you're using a lens with sealing and excellent sharpness (well, I guess, the lens isn't here yet). The cons are you're throwing money away and carry dead weight because the crop sensor only uses the center of L glass that is sharp even on the borders. Further cons are that you don't have IS like on the 17-55/2.8 and that the zoom range doesn't include "wide" on crop (24x1.6). Unless you want to upgrade to ff, this is clearly not the lens to get.


----------



## sheedoe (Jul 2, 2012)

faz said:


> Hi I am new to this forum I want to ask you let say if I buy 24-70 II lens and I am using Canon T4i what will be the Pros & Cons ? Please advice



Pros:
Excellent sharpness (according to MTF charts)
Constant aperture @ f/2.8
Future proof if you upgrade to full frame
Good tele range (70mmX1.6=112mm)
Pro Build quality

Cons:
Expensive
Heavy
May not be wide enough for crop sensor camera (24mmX1.6=38.4mm widest)
No STM motor (slower and noisier focus in auto focus video function compared to STM lenses)
82mm filter (If you plan on using filters, it'll cost you more)
No IS


----------



## nebugeater (Jul 2, 2012)

I just scored a Like new Canon 24-70 2.8 L on Craiglist for $800! June 2009 build date. With pricing where it is at in most places for this right now I had to share. Got to try it out and it seems to work great and sharp. Not a scratch or wear mark to be seen, both end caps, and soft case. Guy selling was leaving his job to move to another locations with GF and was selling a bunch of stuff to bridge him over untill finding new work. Listed it at 10 PM last night and I had a verbal agreemnt to buy it based on inspection this AM by 11.


----------



## JEAraman (Jul 4, 2012)

My friend at Canon just told me that the 24-70 might not show up until mid sept!!!!


----------



## squarebox (Jul 4, 2012)

Well if it isn't showing up till sept. that will just give more peopel enough time to save up for it. Along with the 5dmk3 in a kit will be nice as well.


----------



## Luke (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow - I wish I hadn't sold my kit 24-105mm now.... I sold it the day I got my 5D III - thinking that the 24-70 II would be out soon... All I have is my 50mm and my 70-200mm II now...


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 4, 2012)

sheedoe said:


> ...
> Cons:
> No STM motor (slower and noisier focus in auto focus video function compared to STM lenses)
> ...



I believe you are mistaken here. 
The 24-70 II will without any doubt be equipped with a true Canon Ring-USM (with FTM). That means it is going to be absolutely silent and way faster and smoother than the really weirdo, cheapo STM motor plus focus-by-wire concept, which is "consumer-grade" all the way. Suitable for sorry G1X-with-lens-mount-mirrorless with a sorry focus rocker like any sorry P&S. Which is exactly what I expect Canon to drop on us. Sigh ...


----------



## DB (Jul 4, 2012)

nebugeater said:


> I just scored a Like new Canon 24-70 2.8 L on Craiglist for $800! June 2009 build date. With pricing where it is at in most places for this right now I had to share. Got to try it out and it seems to work great and sharp. Not a scratch or wear mark to be seen, both end caps, and soft case. Guy selling was leaving his job to move to another locations with GF and was selling a bunch of stuff to bridge him over untill finding new work. Listed it at 10 PM last night and I had a verbal agreemnt to buy it based on inspection this AM by 11.



You got a great bargain. On this side of The Pond, the old 24-70mm f/2.8L mark 1's are now approaching $2,000, see eBay prices below (even Asian-based discount online retailers like Simply-Electronics are ratcheting up their prices for this lens.

http://www.simplyelectronics.net/mainproduct.php?pid=675&setcurrency=eur&gclid=CIvQgdrMgLECFUJP4QoddXLV8g

UK prices are really popping too:

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Canon-EF-24-70mm-f-2-8L-USM-LENS-24-70-mm-UK-/110896909200?pt=UK_Lenses_Filters_Lenses&hash=item19d1f88b90#ht_4669wt_1357

The number of 'Used' 24-70's for sale has dropped dramatically, plus in Ireland there is currently only 1 for sale, and that's a URxxxx (2003) lens date code with a 'Buy It Now' price tag of $1,800 (€1,400 see below):

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Canon-EF-24-70mm-f-2-8L-USM-lens-EOS-1Ds-1D-5D-7D-60D-600D-550D-Etc-/140790543308?pt=UK_Lenses_Filters_Lenses&hash=item20c7c533cc#ht_2383wt_1372


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 4, 2012)

When the MKI's are that high, it makes it alot easier to buy the II.


----------



## Axilrod (Jul 4, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Well if it isn't showing up till sept. that will just give more peopel enough time to save up for it. Along with the 5dmk3 in a kit will be nice as well.



The Mark II was never kitted with the 24-70mm v1, I don't see why Canon would do it with the 5DIII/24-70 II. I doubt they are in a hurry to give people a price break on one of the most anticipated/best-selling L lenses of the year.


----------



## Axilrod (Jul 4, 2012)

DB said:


> nebugeater said:
> 
> 
> > I just scored a Like new Canon 24-70 2.8 L on Craiglist for $800! June 2009 build date. With pricing where it is at in most places for this right now I had to share. Got to try it out and it seems to work great and sharp. Not a scratch or wear mark to be seen, both end caps, and soft case. Guy selling was leaving his job to move to another locations with GF and was selling a bunch of stuff to bridge him over untill finding new work. Listed it at 10 PM last night and I had a verbal agreemnt to buy it based on inspection this AM by 11.
> ...



Yeah even B&H is selling them for $1599 right now while the MSRP is still $1399 on Canon's site. It's weird..


----------



## squarebox (Jul 5, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> squarebox said:
> 
> 
> > Well if it isn't showing up till sept. that will just give more peopel enough time to save up for it. Along with the 5dmk3 in a kit will be nice as well.
> ...



There is already a kit for pre-order in Australia. And the price break might be more on the camera than the lens.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 5, 2012)

squarebox said:


> There is already a kit for pre-order in Australia.



You happened to see the delay until nearly october  ? http://www.canon.com.au/About-Canon/News-Events/News-Press-Releases/Updated-Sales-Start-for-EF24-70mm-F2-8L-II-USM


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 5, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> faz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I am new to this forum I want to ask you let say if I buy 24-70 II lens and I am using Canon T4i what will be the Pros & Cons ? Please advice
> ...



+1 17-55 is an excellent lens for Crop...


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 5, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > faz said:
> ...



+1 on that!


----------



## mrmarks (Jul 5, 2012)

From Canon USA:

Updated Availability for the EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM Lens

We would like to inform you of an update to the expected availability of the EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM Lens. The lens is expected to be available in mid-September 2012.

We apologize for any inconvenience this delay may cause.


From Canon UK:

Updated sales start date for EF 24-70mm F2.8L II USM lens

London, UK, 5 July 2012 – Canon would like to advise of an updated sales start date for the previously announced EF 24-70mm F2.8L II USM lens. Due to a further delay to the start of mass production, the EF 24-70mm F2.8L II USM lens will now be available from September 2012.

Canon would like to apologise for this delay and any inconvenience caused to customers.


----------



## kennykodak (Jul 5, 2012)

does anyone know the official time line on this lens?

first announced
1st expected ship date
2nd expected ship date
3rd expected ship date
etc.


----------



## JEAraman (Jul 7, 2012)

Just sucks!! If it makes me feel better, at least I got the 1DX .. ahead of the MEA release schedule.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 7, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> Just sucks!!


Btw: Participate in the poll here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7859.0


----------



## Wilf (Sep 15, 2012)

At last, bought the Canon 24-70 MK II, phoned my local store in Castle Hill Sydney to check on release date and they told me they had TWO in, so bought one


----------



## motorhead (Sep 15, 2012)

At least one has made it to the UK. I'm expecting to pick mine up on Monday but its in the shop right now.


----------

